# Dash Rattle



## mfullmer (Oct 27, 2005)

I've had a progressively worse dash rattle(s) coming from my 2005 Pathfinder. There are actually two. At highway speeds the rattle comes from the passenger side dash area. At idle, the rattle comes from the driver side dash area. When I called my dealer he did not sound surprised and said the Frontiers were having problems with the A/C hoses rattling up under the dash. I have an appointment next week and we'll see if they fix it. Gees, I should have done more research on where these things are made. If I would have known they were made here instead of Japan I would have thought twice. This vehicle has had way too many quality problems in 6,800 miles.


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

mfullmer said:


> I've had a progressively worse dash rattle(s) coming from my 2005 Pathfinder. There are actually two. At highway speeds the rattle comes from the passenger side dash area. At idle, the rattle comes from the driver side dash area. When I called my dealer he did not sound surprised and said the Frontiers were having problems with the A/C hoses rattling up under the dash. I have an appointment next week and we'll see if they fix it. Gees, I should have done more research on where these things are made. If I would have known they were made here instead of Japan I would have thought twice. This vehicle has had way too many quality problems in 6,800 miles.


I'm in the same boat with you, but my rattle started at 1,500mi. I have 2100 now. I have a rattle behind the radio and another in the driver's side door. I plan to take my dash apart over the weekend to fix the radio rattle. That should be an easy one because the trim around the radio just pops off without using any tools. I'd take the vehicle to the dealer to have them fix it, but I don't like the idea of the dealer taking my dash apart. I'd rather do it myself and make sure it's done right...

See my post about the heater issues as well....and I agree about the "Assembled in USA" issue...wish I had done my homework. I would have bought something else. I won't buy an "assembled in America" vehicle again.

The unions have shot themselves in the foot in America. They used to be good for us...good for our workers. They've become corrupt and lazy and they've ruined us. The union leadership is just short of organized crime...and they're stuck in a bygone era...the world is changing...they aren't...and they're going to lose it all if they don't wake up.


----------



## NICKofPA69 (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm happy to see somebody else with the annoying rattles (well not happy but glad I'm not the only one). I mentioned it to the dealer who said it was a "normal" thing...I guess I was the first one to complain. I chilled on this since it was in there getting the problem with the window switch fixed, the power mirror buttons that got pushed in, the VDC recall, and new brake pads all under warranty. 

But as for the rattles, front driver side, sounds like it comes from the oh shit bar, also a worse rattle when driver side window is down, and another rattle from the passenger side dash/door area. If anybody found a solution to these rattles please let me know. ALL THAT PLASTIC SUCKS!!

2005 Nissan Pathfinder
SE Off-Road


----------



## dustinshay77 (Nov 29, 2005)

Hi folks. I was kinda curious if anyone with this rattle has the Navigation. I have an LE with Nav, and no dash rattle (yet?).

I did have a small rattle from the 2nd row seat (pass side), but it has worked it self out. Probably just needed some break in time.

I have had some quality issues with my 05, but overall I must say that I am very pleased with the truck. I think it's one of the nicest looking, and well featured (for the money) suv's that you can get.

Any professional would tell you not to buy a first model year, especially with this intensive redesign...they all have their quirks...even Lexus (see stories on the driveshaft debacle of the GX470 suv).

I think that as long as these issues are taken care of by the dealer, most things should be worked out by 10k miles. After that, I think my Pathfinder will be a reliable, and good looking vehicle for yeas to come.


----------



## mfullmer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Drivers window rattle*



NICKofPA69 said:


> I'm happy to see somebody else with the annoying rattles (well not happy but glad I'm not the only one). I mentioned it to the dealer who said it was a "normal" thing...I guess I was the first one to complain. I chilled on this since it was in there getting the problem with the window switch fixed, the power mirror buttons that got pushed in, the VDC recall, and new brake pads all under warranty.
> 
> But as for the rattles, front driver side, sounds like it comes from the oh shit bar, also a worse rattle when driver side window is down, and another rattle from the passenger side dash/door area. If anybody found a solution to these rattles please let me know. ALL THAT PLASTIC SUCKS!!
> 
> ...


Yes, I also had the drivers window rattle before my last warranty repair. They did repair it by putting some kind of shim in there. That is fixed.


----------



## mfullmer (Oct 27, 2005)

*Nav & Rattle*



dustinshay77 said:


> Hi folks. I was kinda curious if anyone with this rattle has the Navigation. I have an LE with Nav, and no dash rattle (yet?).
> 
> I did have a small rattle from the 2nd row seat (pass side), but it has worked it self out. Probably just needed some break in time.
> 
> ...


Yes, I have an LE with Nav. The rattles are getting worse now and now there is a constant squeak coming from somewhere in the driver's door. UGH. 

I agree that, for the money, the Pathfinder is one of the best equipped and best looking suvs out there. But, the quality issues are getting a bit old and Nissan needs to address them. I think I'd rather have little things go wrong than to be driving around with a car that rattles and squeaks like it's 10 years old.


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

mfullmer said:


> Yes, I have an LE with Nav. The rattles are getting worse now and now there is a constant squeak coming from somewhere in the driver's door. UGH.
> 
> I agree that, for the money, the Pathfinder is one of the best equipped and best looking suvs out there. But, the quality issues are getting a bit old and Nissan needs to address them. I think I'd rather have little things go wrong than to be driving around with a car that rattles and squeaks like it's 10 years old.



Well, my 2005 LE has rattles coming from about four different places now...and I can't always tell exactly where they're coming from. There's also a new squeak/rattle coming from up under the hood.

I plan to take the vehicle to the dealer to have them do a search and destroy mission on the rattles, but I fear that they aren't going to have much luck. The rattles are too intermittent....hard to pin down.

Oh well...I do like the rest of the vehicle though. (Except for the BOSE stereo which I was very dissapointed with...planning on replacing door speakers with Alpines).

-Tony


----------



## dustinshay77 (Nov 29, 2005)

Under the hood, huh? When I first got mine, they was this sort of chirping rattle sound, sounded like it was in the dash at first...behind the dash/gauges.

Then, one day...when I was standing outside the vehicle, I realized it was under the hood. Turned out to be this little metal clip, it was rubbing against the firewall. I believe it was near (or on) one of the hoses that is attached to the firewall. It was on the driver's side of the vehicle, near where the brake fluid is...

It would only make the noise if I reved the engine up and little bit, and held it there...so it was a 2 person thing to track it down. I had a friend hold the throttle, while I looked for the source of the noise.

I was so relieved when we moved the metal clip away from the metal firewall, and the noise when away.

Best of luck


----------



## smartswap (Jun 14, 2005)

NICKofPA69 said:


> I'm happy to see somebody else with the annoying rattles (well not happy but glad I'm not the only one). I mentioned it to the dealer who said it was a "normal" thing...I guess I was the first one to complain. I chilled on this since it was in there getting the problem with the window switch fixed, the power mirror buttons that got pushed in, the VDC recall, and new brake pads all under warranty.
> 
> But as for the rattles, front driver side, sounds like it comes from the oh shit bar, also a worse rattle when driver side window is down, and another rattle from the passenger side dash/door area. If anybody found a solution to these rattles please let me know. ALL THAT PLASTIC SUCKS!!
> 
> ...




THANK YOU!!!! THANK YOU!!! THANK YOU!!!!! I too am disaapointed with all these cheap plastic parts. I have annoying noises too. Just took my Path to dealer to work on the drivers window that rattle. Im sorry everyone but I amy be going back to Chevy after this experience. Never had these problems before. I like the smooth quite feel when I drive.


----------



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)

so, what does the dealer do with the window rattles?
I know its a bad design. when the window is rolled down half way, there is no support for the window. you can grab the top and shift it left to right and it feels like its gonna fall off.
does the dealer actually fix it or makes a support to rid the rattles?
I'll mention it to my dealer as I take mine in tomorrow for 1st oil change.
I figure they know this problem already as we ALL here on this forum have figured it out.


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

smartswap said:


> THANK YOU!!!! THANK YOU!!! THANK YOU!!!!! I too am disaapointed with all these cheap plastic parts. I have annoying noises too. Just took my Path to dealer to work on the drivers window that rattle. Im sorry everyone but I amy be going back to Chevy after this experience. Never had these problems before. I like the smooth quite feel when I drive.


I sold my S-10 Chevy Blazer a couple of years ago before vowing never to buy Chevy again.

Here is my Chevy horror story. Sold vehicle at 120K miles:

1) 3 Alternators
2) 1 Starter
3) 4 Engines. YES...FOUR.
4) Rust at bottom of all doors....
5) (2) 4x4 Actuators....(failed, needed to be replaced).
6) (1) Radiator
7) (1) Complete A/C system replace.
8) Normal stuff like shocks, tires, belts, hoses, etc.

This Chevy was the biggest piece of CRAP I've ever owned.



I'll fix the squeaks if I can avoid 1-8 above.

-T


----------



## boris (Apr 10, 2005)

my dash rattle started around 3000 miles and ended around 6000... im at 10500 now rattle free by it self! lol


----------



## smartswap (Jun 14, 2005)

MTBPATH said:


> so, what does the dealer do with the window rattles?
> I know its a bad design. when the window is rolled down half way, there is no support for the window. you can grab the top and shift it left to right and it feels like its gonna fall off.
> does the dealer actually fix it or makes a support to rid the rattles?
> I'll mention it to my dealer as I take mine in tomorrow for 1st oil change.
> I figure they know this problem already as we ALL here on this forum have figured it out.


The problem with rattles is, unless it can be pinpointed, dealer cant help. With the window rattle, there is actually a normal play (which is still lousy in my opinion) if you roll down the window slightly, when holding the glass and swaying side to side, you can actually make the rattle noise. At first, dealer told me it is normal. After checking it, there is a part they need to put in but not available as of now. The problem is, if you notice, it is difficult to take down the panel. Dealer somehow nicked a certain plastic part that was visible (right net to switches) which they will replace also.


----------



## smartswap (Jun 14, 2005)

thrbek said:


> I sold my S-10 Chevy Blazer a couple of years ago before vowing never to buy Chevy again.
> 
> Here is my Chevy horror story. Sold vehicle at 120K miles:
> 
> ...


Sorry bud, I dont mean to offend. You cant really expect much with a vehicle with high mileage. An american car with high miles + being an S10, I can only agree with you. What I had was a 2002 Chevy Suburban. Im comparing this with a 2005 Path LE with all options. Overall, the Chevy showed better built quality for me.


----------



## TurboedMSP (Feb 14, 2005)

I had a dash rattle too. It was the tweeter speaker grill on the passenger side. I removed it and put some black rubber tape down where it was rubbing..no more rattle.


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

smartswap said:


> Sorry bud, I dont mean to offend. You cant really expect much with a vehicle with high mileage. An american car with high miles + being an S10, I can only agree with you. What I had was a 2002 Chevy Suburban. Im comparing this with a 2005 Path LE with all options. Overall, the Chevy showed better built quality for me.


Problems started at 60K...Dealer needed to replace intake manifold gasket...spilled antifreeze into the engine...didn't flush properly...damaged the engine. They replaced w/new Goodwrench engine which failed within 1 month. They replaced that engine and it was bad out of the box...put the 4th engine in and it developed a knock and started overheating a couple months later.

The entire ordeal was a nightmare that ended when my letter of complaint to GM CEO Richard Wagoner was responded to with a short "too bad" letter from someone in his office...

In short, I think GM's full-size trucks/SUV's are very decent, but I personally feel that the quality and reliability of their mid-sized offerings is inferior to Toyota/Nissan.

Of course, my opinion is based on my experience...


----------

